#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  ask for air rank in jee main

## babu jubulu

sir I had got 101 in jeemains and 482 marks in chse odisha board what would be my all indi rank and state rank





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 jee main rank 2013 jee main rank Predict my Jee Main Rank

----------


## mknannapaneni

*I have scored 161 in JEE mains and 96.79 my Andhra Pradesh Board examinations. Iam General Category. What will be my rank in All India rank in JEE mains * 

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

*I have scored 137 in JEE mains and 95.28 my Andhra Pradesh Board examinations. Iam General Category. What will be my rank in All India rank in JEE mains *

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> *I have scored 161 in JEE mains and 96.79 my Andhra Pradesh Board examinations. Iam General Category. What will be my rank in All India rank in JEE mains * 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------
> 
> *I have scored 137 in JEE mains and 95.28 my Andhra Pradesh Board examinations. Iam General Category. What will be my rank in All India rank in JEE mains *


Your rank would be around 14000...... 

Your rank would be around 20000.... All the best  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

Home State: U.P. ; Category: General; UPTU rank: 2941; JEE Mains: marks: 164; Board % (ISC 2012): 89%; JEE advanced: marks: 133 What would be my expected rank in JEE mains & Advanced and which collges should i look for from core enginneering branches... I have also seprately applied for THAPAR, ISAT, DAIICT.... Do i withstand any chance here?

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Home State: U.P. ; Category: General; UPTU rank: 2941; JEE Mains: marks: 164; Board % (ISC 2012): 89%; JEE advanced: marks: 133 What would be my expected rank in JEE mains & Advanced and which collges should i look for from core enginneering branches... I have also seprately applied for THAPAR, ISAT, DAIICT.... Do i withstand any chance here?


Your mains rank should be 25000..... With this rank u can try for daiict......

----------


## Suresh Ahirwar

I have 117 in jee mains anad my 12th board percent is 86 in mp board and i belong to sc category . What my rank

----------


## SHWEATA

SIR.i have got 163 in jee mains and 91% in 12th and i belongs to general category..what will be my rank??

----------


## shinybandi

My jee mains score is 167 n 94.91 % in AP state board..pls predict my rank n in  wich nits can i get csc?  General category

----------


## Ankur134

161 marks in jee main
92.6% in cbse boards
general category
i m from chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???

----------


## Era Gill

> I have 117 in jee mains anad my 12th board percent is 86 in mp board and i belong to sc category . What my rank


Your rank would be around 50k. and with this rank u can get any branch in nit waragal because of your category quota  :): 

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




> SIR.i have got 163 in jee mains and 91% in 12th and i belongs to general category..what will be my rank??


Your rank would be around 19000.... What is your home state??

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




> My jee mains score is 167 n 94.91 % in AP state board..pls predict my rank n in  wich nits can i get csc?  General category


Your rank would be around 15000... With this rank u can't get nit warangal so try for other nits  :):

----------

